# Strangest Reason you have got empotional



## hbk4894 (May 27, 2015)

read this topic on another forum and someone said they cried because they bought the wrong cookies

what is the strangest reason you have cried?


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I left a school I loved when I was in the 7th grade. On my last day the class gave me a book they had made for me, one handmade page per classmate. It was so kind, so loving. 

I was supposed to thank them. But when I stood to speak, only tears came out. I was overwhelmed by their thoughtfulness.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

After my divorce I dated a man who told me his ex fiance didn't like music and it made me cry. ????


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

when my ipod died in the middle of a great run


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

X


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

X


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Pregnancy has made me cry over stupid commercials, songs, and other random things(a food I used to love now tastes blah, etc). It's very weird for me because I'm normally never very emotional and rarely ever cry.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> After my divorce I dated a man who told me his ex fiance didn't like music and it made me cry. ????


I literally LOL'd at this. :grin2::grin2::grin2:



My weirdest......I was totally craving McDonalds chicken nuggets with sweet and sour sauce. When I got home and opened the bag, there was no sweet and sour sauce. I bawled my eyes out. 


Another one, I was watching an episode of Chopped and the 4 chefs were all grandmas. It was a "Grandma's cook off" episode. The women were all so sweet, not really competitive, but just caring and compassionate to each other. Tore me up. 

LOL


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

*Deidre* said:


> when my ipod died in the middle of a great run


I didn't cry, but I was extremely disappointed when my iPod died after one mile of an eight mile run. That was a sad day, or when I forget my iPod on the charger at home and only have headphones at the gym.😢


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

LosingHim said:


> I literally LOL'd at this. :grin2::grin2::grin2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol awwww, I wanna see that episode! Cracking up about the sweet and sour sauce! I have a ton of that in my house....I keep all the packets from when I order chinese food.

I also have cried over housework when I'm not medicated. I get easily overwhelmed by a to-do list and have been known to cry when I remember I have to scoop the litter box. When I'm medicated, I can handle it .


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

hbk4894 said:


> read this topic on another forum and someone said they cried because they bought the wrong cookies
> 
> what is the strangest reason you have cried?


OP, You started 69 threads but only have 84 posts. Do you just start a thread and then leave?


----------



## Threeblessings (Sep 23, 2015)

My ex-husband was the reason for the most tears I have ever shed.....I could literally write a book!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

OliviaG said:


> I know my period will be arriving the next day when I find myself in tears over a song on the radio while I'm driving.


This is rather common place for me -if I am alone....Hallmark commercials do it also... and yeah.. it's usually pms coming on.. though with or without.. some songs I just can't handle...

"*Cats in the Cradle*" - just a few notes and "*Remember When*" by Alan Jackson... though I love them!


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> This is rather common place for me -if I am alone....Hallmark commercials do it also... and yeah.. it's usually pms coming on.. though with or without.. some songs I just can't handle...
> 
> "*Cats in the Cradle*" - just a few notes and "*Remember When*" by Alan Jackson... though I love them!


I'm exactly like that, too. It runs in my family, both sides. 

And "Cats in the Cradle"...omg, you're right, that one is instant welling. I'm starting to feel sad right now thinking about it, lol. :crying:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

norajane said:


> I'm exactly like that, too. It runs in my family, both sides.
> 
> And "Cats in the Cradle"...omg, you're right, that one is instant welling. I'm starting to feel sad right now thinking about it, lol. :crying:


Did you know I did a thread on this song -years ago ...asking if others break down like this.. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/family-parenting-forums/35193-cats-cradle-does-other-parents-do.html










What a SONG !! the words so true.. that's really how it goes.. it's like none of us can give "enough" time.. we are busy.. we get caught up.. then they are all grown up!!... 3rd son's birthday -he turned 18 yesterday.. I laid my head in my hands when he got on the bus for school...just thinking how fast it all went.. 

But you KNOW it's a good cry... so it's alright ! Just don't want to hear that coming on the radio before a meeting / something important so our mascara is running..


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok.. here is a stupid cry.. I just noticed this on my Peri- menopause thread ..



> Then I hit my 40's...hmmm... it's been interesting... (next post I will explain that)...Being in the midst of it yesterday.. I find myself even *tearing up* out to eat even at a nice steak house across the table from him.. it's like everything I am feeling *is magnified*.. whether it is  or .... it was a good day , I was happy !....he just tells me to "get a grip"...


Hormones.. they make us loopy sometimes!


----------



## giddiot (Jun 28, 2015)

I cried the day I found my Monkey stuffed animal I was so attached to as a child in a box in my mothers house.


----------

